# square recessed screw head question



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ask for a 'square drive' bit or screwdriver--

Many multi purpose screw drivers come with square drive bits--there are 3 sizes--


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Robertson screwdriver. (Some people call it a Roberts Head.)


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

It's another awesome canadian invention!
I have seen them in #4,5,6,8,10,12,14 sizes of screws so make sure you get the right size screwdriver.
#6 and #8 screws are the most common it seems.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks.

I didn't measure it but it's tiny. It's frustrating to have a project on hold for something like this.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Square and Torx heads are very common. Almost all decking screws come with one or the other.
Pick up a set like this and you'll have all the bits you'll ever need.

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

These screws were the brain wave of a man named Robertson.
The main advantage of these is that they stay on the screwdriver when starting the screw.
Electricians prefer these as its easier to start screws that are in difficult places.
They are very popular in Canada! 

Robertson tried to sell his idea to Henry Ford, when the Model T's were being built. However, the deal fell apart when Henry insisted on getting a royalty on every Robertson screw sold.
Instead, Henry made a deal with Philips (star) and thats why Philips screws are extensively used in the US.

I believe that the Robertson patent is now owned by US interests and the square head screws are being used to a greater extent in the USA.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I like them. You don't have issues with the bit poping out....

If you do any kind of fine woodworking, you would know them well. Almost all pocket hole screws are square heads...and it's not just a 'Canadian' thing....


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

A little useless info! 
http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/cool/002027-2008-e.html

"Inventor: Peter Lymburner Robertson (1879-1951)
After badly cutting his hand while using a slot-headed screwdriver, Peter Lymburner Robertson invented the square-headed screwdriver and screw in 1908. He received the Canadian patent for his invention in 1909. A person could drive a screw more quickly with this new design and the screw was self-centering so only one hand was needed. On top of that, the driver fit more tightly in the screw's head, thereby reducing the chance of the screwdriver slipping out. The Robertson screw was a big hit! Industry loved it because it sped up production and resulted in less product damage. No one has been able to improve on this design in all the years that have followed!"


----------



## Gary Sutherland (Nov 19, 2007)

I've read that there is a difference between Robertson and square drive, in that Robertsons are slightly tapered, and actually better.....but the U.S makes square drive, because of a patent issue.

Out of curiosity, I looked at Mc Feelys site and didn't see any information as to which they sell, or if it really makes any difference in terms of which drivers you use. Or are all square drive screws just called "Robertson" now?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Gary Sutherland said:


> I've read that there is a difference between Robertson and square drive, in that Robertsons are slightly tapered, and actually better.....but the U.S makes square drive, because of a patent issue.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I looked at Mc Feelys site and didn't see any information as to which they sell, or if it really makes any difference in terms of which drivers you use. Or are all square drive screws just called "Robertson" now?


 I have a screwdriver that appears to be tapered, but its not! Its just a straight shaft that had the square end ground by a grinding wheel. The taper(if you will) has a curve from the grinding wheel but the tip that engages the screw is parallel.
The best Robertson screwdrivers have a malable steel shaft with a very hard, square tip inserted in the end.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just when I thought I was done with Roberts screws for good I discover an outside spigot, that needs replaced, has a slightly larger Roberts screw than what I used for the kitchen project.


----------



## Tham (May 27, 2012)

#2 or #3 square drive. The number 2 is usually trim head screws, #3 decking size screws.

Tham


----------



## dvatt (Mar 18, 2009)

1 is trim 2 is deck 3 who knows


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll try to measure the sq hole before I go to H.D. 

thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Startingover said:


> I'll try to measure the sq hole before I go to H.D.
> 
> thanks.


You said it's "really tiny", go with a #1. Not sure if they have a #0 but they may.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

They're much harder to strip. I can't think of any reason to use philips head screws over these.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jschaben said:


> You said it's "really tiny", go with a #1. *Not sure if they have a #0 but they may*.


They do....I have some.....it's the screws without a hole.....


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Roberston drive come in different sizes most often defined by colours. Starting from the smallest they go yellow, green, red, black. Red is the most common, black for the larger screws (usually #12 and up) and green for smaller sizes like #6. A properly fitting Roberston screw will stay on the screw driver even when pointed down.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Startingover said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out why some screws have a recessed square. What is the name of the screwdriver I need so I don't sound like a complete moron at the hardware store? I have several flat head and several phillips but not this kind.


 
Willy knows of that which he speaks. 

The square drive is much better than slotted or philliips heads. There are 4 sizes, 1 is the smallest, ranging to 3 or 4. A # 2 is the most popular. Cheap screws are an oxymoron. 

The best place to get bits is http://www.mcfeelys.com/

This video explains how the screws are made. Don't worry, the narrartor speaks English, not Canadian. 
http://blogs.howstuffworks.com/2010/01/27/how-robertson-screws-work-plus-how-screws-are-made/


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> They do....I have some.....it's the screws without a hole.....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screw_drives

Hmmm, under Robertson they list a #0 and a #00.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

jschaben said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screw_drives
> 
> Hmmm, under Robertson they list a #0 and a #00.


 
You are right, I have not seen #0 and #00 or the larger sizes. I first saw the Robertson screws when I worked at Champion Motor Homes. The #1 screws were used to hold on some of the trim. Electicians use Robertson screws on EMT fittings.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jschaben said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screw_drives
> 
> Hmmm, under Robertson they list a #0 and a #00.


With my eyesite, there is no hole.....


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> With my eyesite, there is no hole.....


http://www.lenscrafters.com/ :whistling2:


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Never seen a #00 in real life


----------



## dogris (Dec 8, 2007)

How about the Authur-head screw?
http://arthureugenespooner.blogspot.com/2011/03/arthur-and-screwdriver.html


----------

